# Ausrüstung für gelbes riff hanstholm ?



## Harryyy (30. September 2012)

Hallo ich möchte mir eine Ausrüstung für das gelbes riff in  hanstholm kaufen . 
Was würdet ihr mir da empfehlen ? Rolle und Rute ?
Ich habe da nicht so die ahnung da ich immer nur von Heiligenhafen zum Dorsch angeln raus gefahren bin . 
Was für Köder brauche ich da , und sind leuchtene ( Fluo Pilker ) besser ?
Habe mir auch gedacht ein Vorfach zu nehmen mit 2 Harken und dann unten der Pilker ran , an den Beifänger wollte ich Naturköder ran machen für leng ? Was ich da für ein Vorfach nehme mit der harken größe weis ich nicht  

Eine Rolle habe ich schon im Auge eine Penn Battle 7000 
Und die Rute hier : http://www.ebay.de/itm/PENN-Oversea...ngelrollen&hash=item2eba321df1#ht_3098wt_1163

Mfg


----------



## Harrie (30. September 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für gelbes riff hanstholm ?*

Hi

Fluopilker brauchst du nicht!

Vorfächer zwischen 0,60-0,90mm reichen,max zwei Beifänger (Octupus) in verschiedenen Farben!

Als Rolle,nimm eine Multi z.B. Shimano TLD oder Penn GTI/Senator.

Dein Ostseegeschirr kannst du auch mitnehmen,wenn nicht Tief gefischt wird und wenig Drift herscht.

Gruß
Harrie

P.s.
Mit wehm willste denn raus?


----------



## Harryyy (30. September 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für gelbes riff hanstholm ?*

Moin mit einem Kollege und mit welchen schiff weis ich noch nicht .
Multirolle ? Der Kollege sagte 80% die da geangelt haben haben normale Rollen gehabt wie Penn Battle .
Habe schon richtig lust auf Leng zu angeln 

Mfg


----------



## Harrie (30. September 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für gelbes riff hanstholm ?*

Hast ne  PN!


----------



## nostradamus (30. September 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für gelbes riff hanstholm ?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir auch gerade die Ausrüstung zugelegt fürs gelbe Riff! 

Ich habe folgendes gekauft: 

Rolle: Cabo Trolling
Rolle 2: Maxum Quantum
Rute: Fin Nor Offshore Deep Sea, 2,10m, 400g

Falls du interesse hast kann ich dir eine abtreten |kopfkrat

Gruß


----------



## KlickerHH (30. September 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für gelbes riff hanstholm ?*

Die Rute sollte was aushalten. Die Dänen fischen mit bis zu 500 gr. Ich habe mit 300 gefischt und die waren erfolgreicher. Weil sie schneller unten waren. Wir hatten eine harte Drift und deswegen waren sie erfolgreicher. Habe es dann bei der nächsten Tour auch gemacht. Und es war sehr viel effektiver. Rolle ist egal, große Stationär- oder Multirolle. Wichtig ist ausreichend Schnur mit einem entsprechenden Durchmesser.


----------



## Harryyy (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für gelbes riff hanstholm ?*

Ok und schnur da nehme ich am besten 0,30 Fireline oder ? 
Und die Rolle ne Penn Bettle , eine Rute werde ich mir in 240-270 kaufen , am besten ist da 30 lbs oder besser noch mehr ?

Pilker werde ich mir mal selber Gießen , da habe ich richtig bock drauf  

Mfg


----------



## Yupii (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für gelbes riff hanstholm ?*



Harryyy schrieb:


> Ok und schnur da nehme ich am besten 0,30 Fireline oder ?
> Und die Rolle ne Penn Bettle , eine Rute werde ich mir in 240-270 kaufen , am besten ist da 30 lbs oder besser noch mehr ?
> 
> Pilker werde ich mir mal selber Gießen , da habe ich richtig bock drauf
> ...


willst du Wracks hochholen? Dann ist die Schnur richtig#d. Ich habe ne 15 kg- Schnur auf der Multi mit ner 20lbs Balzer Nord und auf der 360 Slammer (50 - 190 gr. Penn Charisma)  ne
15 lbs-Schnur fürs Leichte ( als Ersatz für richtig Ententeich ( noch nie erlebt) ne 10 lbs)
Normal 250 -350 gr. Stabpilker ( unten auf`m Drilling nen Oktopuss) 80èr Vorfach mit max. einem Beifänger. Mit der leichten Combo natürlich auch leichtere Pilker und dünneres Vorfach. Dazu habe ich 3-5 Pilker zwischen 400 und 500gr fürs Grobe, falls es recht wellig ist. Da drüber macht es mir persönlich keinen Spass mehr.


----------



## Harryyy (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für gelbes riff hanstholm ?*

Hehe 

Als Rolle die Penn Battle oder die Penn Slammer mit 0,25 Schnur 
Und Vorfächer am besten selber binden ? Was für Harken größe nehme ich für die Beifänger um auf Dick Dorsch und Leng zu gehen ? 

Mfg


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Ausrüstung für gelbes riff hanstholm ?*

Mit ner Stationärrolle 400 oder 500g Pilker hochholen? Viel Spaß - aber da mußt du ja schon pumpen.
Am gelben Riff sollte man eine leichtere Kombi haben, meinetwegen auch mit Stationärrolle - aber dann eben auch einmal Gerät um die 50 lbs mit einer Multi. Du kannst dabei ganz anders am Grund bleiben.

Petri


----------

